# Safale K-97 German Ale Yeast



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

http://www.fermentis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/SFA_K97.pdf

I stumbled upon this in the Craft Brewing section of the Fermentis Website.

German Ale yeast - suitable for Belgian Wheat beers.

I hope they add it to their homebrew line as it adds a different yeast to the dry yeast category. Alternatively if a craft brewery uses this, perhaps.......


----------



## goomboogo (2/1/15)

It's been available at homebrew shops for years. It was often referred to as a wheat beer yeast which didn't give the results people were hoping for when making a German style wheat beer. It's not a bad yeast, but is used more in beers like Alts.


----------



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

goomboogo said:


> It's been available at homebrew shops for years. It was often referred to as a wheat beer yeast which didn't give the results people were hoping for when making a German style wheat beer. It's not a bad yeast, but is used more in beers like Alts.


Really? I have never seen K97 in a lhbs. Nor have I seen it discussed.
I'll look up online suppliers, maybe they repackage it from the 500g packs.... but if it is left wanting.......


----------



## Lecterfan (2/1/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?s=ce6bbe8ea01bddeda14df177adc324f7&app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=safale%20k-97


----------



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

Lecterfan said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?s=ce6bbe8ea01bddeda14df177adc324f7&app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=safale%20k-97


I found it on a site sponsor. I'll keep it in mind when I get to do an Alt. Cheers.


----------



## BJB (27/1/17)

Old thread but a search did not find a answer.

How long does K-97 keeps that huge fluffy head in the fermenter? My sample says ready to bottle but I am so use to seeing the yeast drop out, it still looks like it's fermenting happily.
It's been two weeks @ 17-18C.


----------



## Markbeer (27/1/17)

Raise the temp to 22 to finish off fully.

I have not waited for it to drop in the past and bottled with it there.

I have also crash chilled it as well to get it to drop.

Its not a bad yeast. Nice flavours.


----------



## fungrel (17/2/17)

BJB said:


> Old thread but a search did not find a answer.
> 
> How long does K-97 keeps that huge fluffy head in the fermenter? My sample says ready to bottle but I am so use to seeing the yeast drop out, it still looks like it's fermenting happily.
> It's been two weeks @ 17-18C.


I've been using it a lot, krausen may not drop by the time you are ready to bottle but it will have finished out. Like Markbeer said, it does well with cold crashing. 

Works really well for Biere De Garde.


----------

